# Cuestión sencilla: Puente de Kelvin



## Pigwedeon (Abr 6, 2010)

A ver si alguno puede echarme una mano con una duda que tengo que seguro que a muchos os resulta trivial pero a mí dados mis conocimientos aún me cuesta un poquillo...

Os pongo en situación: 

Puente de Kelvin:







Vcc= 2.2V
R3 = R4 = 100 ohm
R5 = 0.1 ohm
R7 = 0.001 ohm (resistencia cable)
Corriente rama R1 - R2 = 10mA

El puente está equilibrado... ¿valor de R6? 

*R4 no se ve muy bien, es la que va desde el galvanómetro hasta la intersección R6-R7.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2010)

¿ Y que idea aportas como para resolverlo ?

No vallas a caer en esto: 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## Pigwedeon (Abr 6, 2010)

Vale, perdón, no me había fijado en esa norma. Supongo que muchos vagos aprovecharán para intentar que se les solucionen todos los ejercicios solos...

Llevo un buen rato devanándome con las siguientes teorías en función de toda la información que tengo de apuntes...:

-En condición de equilibrio, ¿un puente de Kelvin no se reduce a un puente de Wheastone, no? Es decir, no se desprecian R3, R4 y R7, no? Por tanto, la condición de equilibrio NO se reduce a R6 = (R5 * R2) / R1 

-Dando lo anterior por correcto, la condición de equilibrio es la siguiente: Hago la transformación de triángulo a estrella y obtengo: R2(rb+R5) = R1(ra+Rx) Pero aquí tengo 3 incógnitas, Rx, R1 y R2. De la información de la corriente en la malla R1-R2 (10mA) saco que R1 + R2 = 220 ohm, pero ahí me he quedado...  No sé cómo despejar o dónde obtener más información... cuando el puente está equilibrado la corriente por el galvanómetro es cero, pero, la V en ese punto, ¿también es cero? 

Perdón una vez más por el planteamiento del primer mensaje.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 6, 2010)

Falta una restricción mas, así no tiene solución única.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AGREGADO

Le pegué una leída al "Puente de Kelvin" y encontré la condicíon que faltaba.



> -En condición de equilibrio, ¿un puente de Kelvin no se reduce a un puente de Wheastone, no? *Es decir, no se desprecian R3, R4 y R7,* no? Por tanto, la condición de equilibrio NO se reduce a R6 = (R5 * R2) / R1


Correcto, esa es la idea --> Por eso en el puente de Kelvin se impone una condición mas: *Que sea R2/R1 = R4/R3

*Si resolvés ahora el circuito *con esa condición*, sin despreciar nada, vas a llegar a que *R6 = R5 * R2 / R1 *



> -Dando lo anterior por correcto, la condición de equilibrio es la siguiente: Hago la transformación de triángulo a estrella y obtengo: R2(rb+R5) = R1(ra+Rx) Pero aquí tengo 3 incógnitas, Rx, R1 y R2. De la información de la corriente en la malla R1-R2 (10mA) saco que R1 + R2 = 220 ohm, pero ahí me he quedado...


La verdad no se para que pusieron que la corriente es 10mA (R1+R2=220) si total no es necesario.  Lo único que hace falta saber es el cociente R2/R1 que es igual a R4/R3 = 1 
Luego: *R6 *= R5 *R2/R1 = R5 = *0.1 ohm
*


> cuando el puente está equilibrado la corriente por el galvanómetro es cero, pero, la V en ese punto, ¿también es cero?


Como la V en ese punto? Es la diferencia de tension entre los extremos del galvanómetro la que es cero.


----------



## Pigwedeon (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola Eduardo, gracias por la información aportada, desconocía esa segunda condición.

Tienes 3 incógnitas R1, R2 y R6 y 3 fórmulas, las 2 de la condición de equilibrio del puente y la de* R1 + R2 = 220ohm* (obtenido de la información de Vc=2,2V y I=10mA en esa rama). Por tanto, de la fórmula anterior y de *R2/R1 = R4/R3*, obtienes el valor de R1 y R2 (110ohm cada una), y ya puedes despejar *R6 = R5 * R2 / R1*

En cualquier caso, también he obtenido 0.1ohmios 

Y ahora la pregunta que me surge, ¿no hay que tener en cuenta los 0.001ohm de la resistencia del cable (R7)? En el ejercicio te indican el dato y no indican que sea despreciable...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2010)

Pigwedeon dijo:


> Y ahora la pregunta que me surge, ¿no hay que tener en cuenta los 0.001ohm de la resistencia del cable (R7)? En el ejercicio te indican el dato y no indican que sea despreciable...


Justamente, al hacer R2/R1=R4/R3  los terminos donde figura R7 desaparecen.

Eso se ve claramente si planteas las ecuaciones del puente en equilibrio. 
Transformando el triangulo en estrella te queda que a R5 y R6 se le suman R3*R7/(R3+R4+R7)  y  R4*R7/(R3+R4+R7)  respectivamente.

Entonces el equilibrio lo tenes cuando  R1*R6' = R2*R5' 

R1*(R6+R3*R7/(R3+R4+R7) ) = R2*(R5+R3*R7/(R3+R4+R7))

Si R2/R1=R4/R3 --> se cancela los teminos con R7 y queda:
 R1*R6 = R2*R5


.


----------



## Pigwedeon (Abr 9, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Eduardo. 

Y por enrevesar un poquito más la cuestión... si R6 varía, y por tanto deja de estar equilibrado el puente... necesito hacer la conversión triángulo estrella... considerando R7 despreciable frente a R3 y R4, ¿la rama de R7 se convierte pues en un corto o en un abierto? ¿cómo calcular los nuevos valores de R3 y R4 fruto de la conversión?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2010)

Pigwedeon dijo:


> Y por enrevesar un poquito más la cuestión... si R6 varía, y por tanto deja de estar equilibrado el puente... necesito hacer la conversión triángulo estrella... considerando R7 despreciable frente a R3 y R4, ¿la rama de R7 se convierte pues en un corto o en un abierto? ¿cómo calcular los nuevos valores de R3 y R4 fruto de la conversión?


No te entiendo bien. 
El puente de Kelvin es para medicion de resistencias de bajo valor. Estamos hablando de resistencias por debajo de 0.1 ohm , como podria ser para la calibración de un shunt (en mi trabajo el shunt mas groso es de 20 micro-ohms). Luego, R7 representa la resistencia de contacto+cables/barras que sera siempre de bajo valor frente a R3 y R4 pero nunca despreciable en la estrella.

En una medición real, las resistencias R1,R2,R3 y R4 no son fijas sino que son cajas de resistencias con una llave selectora, y al ir variando buscando el equilibrio se va manteniendo igual la relacion  R2/R1=R4/R3.


----------



## Pigwedeon (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola eduardo, en el ejercicio en cuestión, se indica que debido a variaciones con la temperatura, R6 ha cambiado de valor, el puente deja de estar equilibrado y el galvanómetro sufre una desviación de 30mm. Se sabe que la resistencia interna del galvanómetro es de 50ohm y su sensibilidad de 200mm/uA; hay que determinar el nuevo valor de R6. En el ejercicio se da a modo de "pista" la siguiente información: Se recomienda realizar la conversión triángulo - estrella y reducir las ecuaciones considerando que R7 es despreciable frente a R3 y R4.

Si hago la conversión, R7 no cambia de valor, pero se coloca en serie al galvanómetro, y R3 y R4 se colocan en serie con R5 y R6, pero modificando sus valores:

R3' = (R7*R4)/(R3+R4+R7)
R4' = (R7*R3)/(R3+R4+R7)

Esto es lo que tengo claro, lo que no sé es como aplico eso de "R7 despreciable", no sé como afecta a la conversión triángulo - estrella y a las fórmulas del cálculo indicadas anteriormente.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2010)

Pigwedeon dijo:


> Si hago la conversión, R7 no cambia de valor, pero se coloca en serie al galvanómetro, y R3 y R4 se colocan en serie con R5 y R6, pero modificando sus valores:
> 
> R3' = (R7*R4)/(R3+R4+R7)
> R4' = (R7*R3)/(R3+R4+R7)
> ...


Al hacer la conversion T-E:

RA = (R7*R3)/(R3+R4+R7)  ; resistencia hacia R5
 RB = (R7*R4)/(R3+R4+R7)  ; resistencia hacia R6
RC = (R3*R4)/(R3+R4+R7)  ; resistencia hacia el galvanometro

Donde se puede despreciar R7 es en el denominador. 

 RA ~ R7*R3/(R3+R4) = R7/2 = 0.0005 ohm
  RB ~ R7*R4/(R3+R4) = R7/2 = 0.0005 ohm
RC ~ R3*R4/(R3+R4) = 50 ohm

Queda:
R5' = R5 + RA
R6' = R6 + RB
Y RC queda en serie con el galvanometro.

 El efecto de R7 es muy poco lo que suma a R5 y R6. Salvo para una medicion de mucha precision se la podria considerar 0 directamente.


----------



## freix (Abr 13, 2010)

pero, a ver, entonces el valor de rx que tendremos sera la suma de rb mas rx?, porque entonces despues para calcular la intensidad que pasa por esta, debemos de saber cual es su valor, o podemos averiguarlo de una manera alternativa? gracias d antemano!


----------

